# Calif. Timeshare Question



## mike2200 (Aug 23, 2016)

my timeshare in California recently notified me that if I rent my week out I will be charged a $59.00 fee I have previously over the last six years rented out my timeshare with no charge. I never received any notice of this being addressed by the board or that I could provide input.  I have never received a copy of the CC&Rs.  How do I find out if this can be done as I feel this is a material change of my use of the unit.  thanks for the assistance


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2016)

Is the resort charging this or the state?  BTW - it would be unusual for the board to ask for input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Aug 23, 2016)

How will they know you rented it out? Can't you just say you have a guest checking in? Which timeshare is this? I've never heard of anything like this.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 23, 2016)

presley said:


> How will they know you rented it out? Can't you just say you have a guest checking in? Which timeshare is this? I've never heard of anything like this.



Wyndham charges a guest fee as does RCI

This doesn't seem any different


----------



## mike2200 (Aug 24, 2016)

presley said:


> How will they know you rented it out? Can't you just say you have a guest checking in? Which timeshare is this? I've never heard of anything like this.



This is Edgelake Beach Club, if you have someone staying in your unit other then immediate family they are now charging you a $59.00 fee (which they say addresses owners renting their unit out-if you rent through the HOA they charge you 30% of rent collected)  This has nothing to do with taxes etc collected by a city or county it goes into the general fund.  It's another way to collect additional money.  

No notice was given it was apparently mentioned in their newsletter, I feel since this is a material change in owner's use and enjoyment of their week that we should have been notified or at least asked for input.  

As this is a single timeshare property within California is their any California laws that might address this issue?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2016)

Owners elect the Board of Directors to run the resort, and they apparently voted for this change.  I don't think you have any recourse.


----------



## mike2200 (Aug 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Owners elect the Board of Directors to run the resort, and they apparently voted for this change.  I don't think you have any recourse.



you are right about the Board, but resolved in another action.  So you can close this threadas it's been resolved


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2016)

mike2200 said:


> you are right about the Board, but resolved in another action.  So you can close this threadas it's been resolved



So what happened?


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 4, 2017)

I won't be able to use my week this year and yep, they're going to charge me $59 for having someone else use it. I asked if any of the owners complained and they said no, which I find hard to believe.


----------

